# Christmas song كل شرايط اغانى وترانيم الكريسماس please be clear



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين +++*

*سلام المسيح معكم --- ححول اجيب كل شريط الكريسماس الى اقدر عليها ولو فى حد محتاج شريط اجنبى مش لقيه اتمنى يكتب ليه اسمه +++ صلوا من اجلى بليز *



+++++​ 

WOW Christmas (Red)​ 







​ 
WOW Christmas (Red)​ 
Disc 1
01 - Winter Wonderland - Avalon
02 - Emmanuel - Michael W. Smith
03 - O Holy Night - Point Of Grace
04 - Christmas Is All In The Heart - Steven Curtis Chapman
05 - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - Yolanda Adams
06 - Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow - Jaci Velasquez
07 - Away In A Manger - Cece Williams
08 - Hallelujah! - Soulful Celebration
09 - A Strange Way To Save The World - 4HIM
10 - Breath Of Heaven (Mary's Song) - Amy Grant
11 - O Come, O Come, Emmanuel - Nicole C. Mullen
12 - Silent Night - Mark Schultz & Nichole Nordeman
13 - Night That Christ Was Born - Kirk Franklin
14 - Mary, Did You Know_ - Kathy Mattea
15 - Hark! The Herald Angels Sing - Donnie McClurkin
16 - Ave Maria - Rachael Lampa
Disc 2
01 - Do You Hear What I Hear_ - Third Day
02 - Sing Mary Sing - Jennifer Knapp
03 - Angels We Have Heard On High - ZOEgirl
04 - What Child Is This_ - MercyMe
05 - This Christmas (Joy To The World) - TobyMac
06 - Christmastime Is Here - Sixpence None The Richer
07 - God Rest Ye Merry Gentlmen - Jars Of Clay
08 - It Came Upon A Midnight Clear - Caedmon's Call
09 - A Prayer For Every Year - Plus One
10 - Sweet Little Jesus Boy - Rebecca St. James
11 - The First Noel - FFH
12 - O Little Town Of Bethlehem - Out Of Eden
13 - Go Tell It On The Mountain - Fred Hammond
14 - O Come All Ye Faithful - Stacie Orrico
15 - Little Drummer Boy - Audio Adrenaline ​ 

اقتباس:

http://rapidshare.com/files/14996051....com.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14996904....com.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14997578....com.part3.rar 
++++
WOW Christmas (Green)​ 




​ 

Disc: 1
1. A Christmas To Remember - Amy Grant
2. Joy To The World - Natalie Grant
3. Hark The Herald Angels Sing - Rebecca St. James
4. O Little Town Of Bethlehem - Steven Curtis Chapman
5. O Come All Ye Faithful - Tobymac
6. What Child Is This? - Zoegirl
7. The Christmas Shoes - Newsong
8. I'll Be Home For Christmas - Jaci Velasquez
9. Angels We Have Heard On High - Chris Tomlin
10. Little Drummer Boy - Jars Of Clay
11. Away In A Manger - Casting Crowns
12. O Come, O Come, Emmanuel - Third Day
13. O Holy Night - BarlowGirl
14. Don't Save It All For Christmas Day - Avalon
15. We Wish You A Merry Christmas - Cece Winans
Disc: 2
1. Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - Joy Williams
2. God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen - Bethany Dillon
3. Welcome To Our World - Michael W. Smith
4. Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow - Matthew West
5. Mary Did You Know? - Clay Aiken
6. Jingle Bell Rock - Point Of Grace
7. We Three Kings - Building 429
8. It Came Upon The Midnight Clear - Kutless
9. Deck The Halls - Relient K
10. Go Tell It On The Mountain - Big Daddy Weave
11. Silent Night - Selah
12. Feliz Navidad - David Crowder Band
13. The First Noel - Mark Schultz
14. Do You Hear What I Hear? - FFH
15. Sleigh Ride - Jump 5​ 
اقتباس:

http://rapidshare.com/files/13643926....com.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13644355....com.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13644614....com.part3.rar 

++++​ 
Toni Braxton - Snowflakes ​ 




​ 
Tracklist:​ 
1. Holiday Celebrate (3:59)
2. Christmas in Jamaica (feat. Shaggy) (4:22)
3. Snowflakes of Love (4:24)
4. Christmas Time Is Here (4:11)
5. Santa Please... (4:32)
6. ...Pretty Please (interlude) (1:00)
7. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas (4:34)
8. This Time Next Year (4:22)
9. The Christmas Song (3:23)
10. Snowflakes of Love (Brent Fischer instrumental) (4:36)
11. Christmas in Jamaica (remix) (feat. Shaggy) (3:39)​ 

اقتباس:
http://rapidshare.com/files/64287389/TB192.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/11355435...Snowflakes.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/62128862...akes_2001_.rar
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/2037822

Destiny’s Child - 8 Days Of Christmas 




​ 
Destiny’s Child - 8 Days Of Christmas​ 
MP3 | POP, RnB | 196kbs | 40 Mb | 2001​ 
Tracklist:
1. 8 Days Of Christmas
2. Winter Paradise
3. A “DC” Christmas Medley
4. Silent Night
5. Little Drummer Boy
6. Do You Hear What I Hear
7. White Christmas
8. Platinum Bells
9. O’ Holy Night
10. Spread A Little Love On Christmas Day
11. This Christmas
12. Opera Of The Bells​ 
اقتباس:
http://rapidshare.com/files/8760193/dc-8doc.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/69796702/Des_8DC.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/13851529...tmas.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13851699...tmas.part2.rar

The Philharmonic Orchestra Of Prague - Christmas Classics ​ 




​ 
The Philharmonic Orchestra Of Prague - Christmas Classics​ 
Tracklist:
01 Silent Night
02 Romance Anonyme
03 Mary's Boy Child
04 Air
05 Winter
06 O Come, All Ye Faithful
07 O, Little Town Of Bethlehem
08 O Tannenbaum
09 Adagio (Sonate Pathetique)
10 Klavierwalz
11 De Herdertjes Lagen Bij Nachte
12 Noel
13 Nu Zijt Wellekome
14 Gloria In Excelsis Deo
15 L'Arlesienne
16 Maria Die Zoude Naar Bethlehem Gaan
17 Ave Maria (Schubert)
18 Kling, Gloeckchen Klingeling
19 Jesu, Joy Of Man's Desiring
20 Jingle Bells​ 
اقتباس:

http://rapidshare.com/files/71259712...asClassics.rar 
It's A Hip-hop Christmas​ 





​ 

It's A Hip-hop Christmas​ 
1- The 12 Drugs of Christmas Intro 
2- Deck My Balls (Afroman) 
3- All I Want For Christmas (Dirty Boyz) 
4- Christmas In Hollis (Run DMC) 
5- Hood Carrols (West Coast Bad Boyz) 
6- What You Want For Christmas (69 Boyz) 
7- High Fo Xmas (Master P, Silkk, Sann Quin) 
8- Santa Baby (Snoop, Diddy, Mase, Salt N Pepper) 
9- Violent Night (Afroman) 
10- Jackin For Da Holidays (Master P) 
11- Santa Goes Straight To The Ghetto (Ice Cube, Snoop) 
12- Merry Motherf*****g Christmas (Eazy-E) 
13- Christmas Rappin' (Kurtis Blow) 
14- Frosty (Afroman) 
15- Christmas In The Ghetto (Operation From The Bottom) 
16- Ballin' On X-Mas (Jim Jones) 
17- Christmas In Da Ghetto (C-Murder, Master P) 
18- BeClaus I Got High 
19- This Is (Run DMC) 
20- It's The Holidaze (Westside Connection) 
21- Twas The Night Before Christmas (Snoop, Nate Dogg)​ 
اقتباس:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14453861....com.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14454007....com.part2.rar 
The Ultimate R&B Christmas ​ 




​ 
01. Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - Lou Rawls 
02. The Christmas Song - Nat King Cole 
03. Merry Christmas, Baby - Charles Brown 
04. Jingle Bells - Booker T. & The MG's 
05. White Christmas - Otis Redding 
06. Do You Here What I Here - Gladys Knight & The Pips 
07. I'll Be Home For Christmas - Al Green 
08. Christmas Forever - Freddie Jackson 
09. It's Christmas Time (Part 1) - James Brown 
10. Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - Jackson 5 
11. This Christmas - Donny Hathaway 
12. Let's Make Christmas Merry, Baby - Amos Milburn​ 

اقتباس:

http://rapidshare.com/files/13585825...ogspot.com.rar 
++++​ 
R & B Christmas Classics​ 




​ 


01. Silver Bells - SWV
02. Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer - Babyface
03. Christmas Without You - Xscape
04. Every Year, Every Christmas - Luther Vandross
05. What Are You Doing New Year's Eve? - Gladys Knight & The Pips
06. Miracles - Kenny Lattimore
07. Winter Wonderland - Aretha Franklin
08. Silent Night - Peabo Bryson
09. Believe In Love - Amel Larrieux
10. Endless Christmas - 3T
11. The Gift Of Giving - Bill Withers
12. Christmas Ain't Christmas Without The One You Love - The O'Jays​ 

اقتباس:

http://rapidshare.com/files/13591553...ogspot.com.rar

VA - Last Christmas (20 Dance Mixes) ​ 




​ 
Tracklist:​ 
01 Rap All Stars - Last Christmas (Hip Hop Version)
02 Dicek Nine - Last Christmas (Hip Hop Remix)
03 Jamelia - Last Christmas (Acoustic Version)
04 Wham! - Last Christmas (D.M.C.Remix)
05 Cheetah - Last Christmas (Ballad Version)
06 Keshia Chante - Last Christmas (Love Mix)
07 Ashley Tisdale - Last Christmas (Pop Rmx)
08 The Three Degrees - Last Christmas (Club Disco Mix)
09 Crazy Frog - Last Christmas (Dance Mix)
10 Benny Benassi - Last Christmas (X-Tended Mix)
11 T.C.G.S. - Last Christmas (Club Mix)
12 Whigfield - Last Christmas (Julsanger Euro Mix)
13 Bangbros - Last Christmas (Wannabe Pulsedriver Remix)
14 BTH - Last Christmas (Snowshaker Remix)
15 DJ Nico - Last Christmas (Trance Remix)
16 Le Groove feat. Gwen ~censored~ - Last Christmas (ATB Remix)
17 Sugarcube Inc. - Last Christmas (Cuva Remix)
18 Sugarcube Inc. - Last Christmas (Architechs Remix)
19 Collage and George Lamond - Last Christmas (Freestyle Rmx)
20 Jade Starling - Last Christmas (Freestyle Remix)​ 
اقتباس:

http://rapidshare.com/files/80095614...fear.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80106151...fear.part2.rar


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

PLATINUM CHRISTMAS

1. My Only Wish (This Year) - Britney Spears
2. Grown-Up Christmas List - Monica
3. This Christmas - Joe
4. I Don't Wanna Spend One More Christmas Without You - NSYNC
5. Silent Night/Noche De Paz - Christina Aguilera
6. Posada (Pilgrimage To Bethlehem) - Santana
7. Little Drummer Boy - Jars Of Clay
8. Christmas Song - Dave Matthews
9. Christmas Day - Dido
10. Merry X-Mas Everybody - Steps
11. Christmas Time - Backstreet Boys
12. World Christmas - R. Kelly
13. My Gift To You - Donell Jones
14. Sleigh Ride - TLC
15. The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting On An Open Fire) - Toni Braxton 
16. Who Would Imagine A King - Whitney Houston

DOWNLOAD HERE (http://www.mediafire.com/download.ph...i2rswg):laugh:
Password: purpleskyz

RAPIDSHARE LINK (http://rapidshare.com/files/57955384...stmas.rar.html)

+++++​






SUPERSTAR CHRISTMAS

1. Happy Xmas (War Is Over) - John Lennon & Yoko Ono
2. O Holy night - Mariah Carey
3. Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow - Frank Sinatra
4. Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - Michael Bolton
5. The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting On An Open Fire) - Celine Dion
6. Merry Christmas Baby - Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band
7. Early Christmas Morning - Cyndi Lauper
8. Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - Luther Vandross
9. Silent Night - Boyz II Men
10. Winter Wonderland - Tony Bennett
11. You Make It Feel Like Christmas - Neil Diamond
12. I'll Be Home For Christmas - Amy Grant
13. White Christmas - Placido Domingo
14. What If Jesus Comes Back Like That - Collin Raye
15. Christmas Through Your Eyes - Gloria Estefan
16. The Lord's Prayer - Barbra Streisand

http://rapidshare.com/files/58066932...stmas.rar.html
pass: purpleskyz

++++






JOY: A CHORAL CELEBRATION OF CHRISTMAS
The Philippine Madrigal Singers

1. Jingle Bells Calypso 
2. Stille And Nacht 
3. Fum, Fum, Fum 
4. Carol of The Bells 
5. Pasko Na Sinta Ko 
6. Abre Ya La Ventana 
7. Sabit Sabit Sa Christmas Tree 
8. Deck The Halls 
9. Miss Kita Kung Christmas 
10. Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas 
11. Diwa Ng Pasko 
12. Ya Viene La Vieja 
13. Fuentecilla Due Corres 
14. Es Ist Ein Rose Entsprungen

http://www.mediafire.com/?emcedseftxd
Password: purpleskyz


http://rapidshare.com/files/58061855...stmas.rar.html

+++++






The Jackson 5 Christmas Album

1. Christmas Won't Be The Same This Year
2. Frosty The Snowman
3. Give Love on Christmas Day
4. Have Yourself A Merry Christmas
5. I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus
6. Rudolf The Red-Nosed Reindeer
7. Santa Claus Is Comin' To Town
8. Someday At Christmas
9. The Christmas Song
10. The Little Drummer Boy

http://rapidshare.com/files/64282609/TJ5192.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/67732834/JF1970CA.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/69560478...stmasAlbum.rar
or
http://www.zshare.net/download/5457247d4fa77e/
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/46495042..._-_The_Jackson

++++++​​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elvis Presley: If Every Day Was Like Christmas
Label: BMG | Date Release: 1994 | APE+CUE: 319 MB | MP3 (320 kbps): 145 MB
Genre: Christmas Music

[MP3]
http://rapidshare.com/files/65260921/C.EP.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/65255342/C.EP.part2.rar

++++++
Paris expers Paris-Diabolus in Musica

Vietnamese Christmas Music​

1 - Benedicamus domino (organum à 3) [4:44]
2 - Deus misertus (conductus à 4) [6:31]
3 - Sursum corda (conductus à 2) [6:19]
4 - Descendit de celis (organum à 3) [18:27]
5 - Mundus vergens (conductus à 4) [2:28]
6 - Olim sudor herculis (conductus à 1) [12:38]
7 - Veri floris sub figura (conductus à 3) [4:28]
8 - Naturas deus regulis (conductus à 3) [9:19]
9 - O Maria virginei (conductus à 3) [4:47]

DIABOLUS IN MUSICA
Antoine Guerber

Raphaël Boulay, Olivier Germond - ténors
Jean-Paul Rigaud - baritone
Geoffroy Buffiere, Emmanuel Vistorky, Christophe Grapperon - bass baritones




VA: Lay Chua Con La Nguoi Ngoai Dao
Label: Lang Van | FLAC: 377 MB | MP3 (320 kbps): 144 MB
Rapidshare / Megaupload / Filefactory
Genre: Vietnamese Christmas Music


01 Lay Chua Con La Nguoi Ngoai Dao - Huong Lan
02 Bong Nho Giao Duong - Ngoc Trong
03 Ta Ao Dem Noel - Giao Linh
04 Dem Ky Niem - Huong Lan & Tuan Vu
05 Diem Tinh Ca - Lucia Kim Chi
06 Lang Nghe Loi Chua - Huong Lan
07 La Thu Tran The - Duy Khanh & Huong Lan
08 Mua Dong Nam Ay - Hai Ly
09 Mua Hoa Tuyet - Huong Lan
10 Hai Mua Noel - Tuan Vu
11 Chuong Chieu - Nhu Mai
12 Mau Xanh Noel - Carol Kim




320 kbps MP3:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WYFJJJIR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BPIXQX43
OR
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f5eab8/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c9fa5b/
OR
http://rapidshare.com/files/75530035...ND.M.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/75528993...ND.M.part2.rar

+++++
Amy Grant - The Christmas Collection (2008)






Amy Grant - The Christmas Collection (2008)
Genre : Pop/Rock, Christmas
Bitrate : 192Kbps
Filesize : 80.4MB

Tracklist:
01. Jingle Bells
02. It’s The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year
03. I Need A Silent Night
04. Winter Wonderland
05. Baby It’s Christmas
06. Sleigh Ride
07. Count Your Blessings
08. Hark! The Herald Angels Sing
09. Silent Night
10. Breath Of Heaven (Mary’s Song)
11. Joy To The World / For Unto Us A Child Is Born
12. Grown Up Christmas List
13. Rockin Round The Christmas Tree
14. Tennessee Christmas
15. A Christmas To Remember
16. O Come All Ye Faithful
17. A Mighty Fortress / Angels We Have Heard On High
18. Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas

Download
http://rapidshare.com/files/17048603...stmas.cape.rar

+++++++

The Flaming Lips - Christmas On Mars (2008)






The Flaming Lips - Christmas On Mars (2008)



LABEL: Warner Bros.
GENRE: Rock
BITRATE: 184kbps avg
PLAYTIME: 0h 32min total
RELEASE DATE: 2008-11-11



Tracklist:
1. Once Beyond Hopelessness 3:07
2. The Distance Between Mars And The Earth-Part One 0:52
3. The Horrors Of Isolation: The Celestial Dissolve, Triumphant Hallucination, Light Being Absorbed 4:40
4. In Excelsior Vaginalistic 3:02
5. Your Spaceship Comes From Within 1:28
6. Suicide And Extraordinary Mistakes 3:28
7. The Distance Between Mars And The Earth-Part Two 0:57
8. The Secret Of Immortality: This Strange Feeling, This Impossible World
9. The Gleaming Armament Of Marching Genitalia 3:58
10.The Distress Signals Of Celestial s 2:11
11.Space Bible With Volume Lumps 3:15
12.Once Beyond Hopelessness 2:03



Download
http://rapidshare.com/files/16824055...nMars.cape.rar


+++++++++++

Mannheim Steamroller - A Candlelight Christmas






Mannheim Steamroller - A Candlelight Christmas
MP3 @ 320 Kbps | 34:31 min | 50.3 MB | 10% Recovery Record
“A Candlelight Christmas,” taps into nostalgia with “all the pretty, soft, Mannheim pieces, the kind of thing you listen to with only the Christmas tree lights and the fireplace to illuminate the room.”
- Chip Davis (Founder of Mannheim Steamroller)

Tracklist:
1. Veni Veni
2. O Little Town of Bethlehem
3. Christmas Lullaby
5. Joseph Dear Oh Joseph Mine
6. The First Noel
7. The Holly and the Ivy
8. Coventry Carol
9. Herbei, oh ihr Glaubigen (O Come All ye Faithful)
10. Away in a Manger

Download

RapGet friendly links:
http://rapidshare.com/files/16744415..._Christmas.rar

++++++++

VA: The Ultimate Christmas Album Vol. 2







VA: The Ultimate Christmas Album Vol. 2 
MP3 | VBR 235 kbps | 92MB | covers included
Gen: Christmas Music

1. Little Saint Nick
2. White Christmas
3. Here Comes Santa Claus
4. Sleigh Ride
5. Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer
6. A Christmas Long Ago
7. Merry Christmas Darling
8. Donde Esta Santa Claus
9. Merry Christmas Baby
10. Give Love On Christmas Day
11. Holly Jolly Christmas
12. Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas
13. Frosty The Snowman
14. Nuttin’ For Christmas
15. The Christmas Song
16. Pretty Paper
17. It’s Beginning To Look A Lot Like Christmas
18. Merry Christmas All
19. Dominick The Donkey
20. Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer
21. Someday At Christmas
22. It’s The Most Wonderful Time of The Year
23. Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!
24. Happy New Year Baby
25. After New Year’s Eve

Download
http://w18.easy-share.com/1702493083.html
http://w18.easy-share.com/1702493080.html


++++++






various artists doowop christmas pt-1

Tracklist: 

01. The Melodeers - Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer
02. The Episodes - The Christmas Tree
03. The Skyliners - You're My Christmas Present
04. The Five Keys - It's Christmas Time
05. The Sabres - A Cool, Cool Christmas
06. The Platters - Blue Christmas
07. The Martels - Rockin' Santa Claus
08. The Sheps - Merry Christmas To My Heart
09. The Marcels - Merry Twist-Mas
10. Tony And The Daydreamers - Christmas Lullaby
11. The Qualities - It's Christmas Time
12. The Dynamics - Christmas Plea
13. Hank Ballard & The Midnighters - Santa Claus Is Coming To Town
14. The Debonairs - Christmas Time
15. The Justinas - What A Christmas
16. The Ping Pongs - Don't Wanna Wait Till Christmas
17. The Moonglows - Just A Lonely Christmas
18. The Boulevards - I Dont Believe In Santa Claus
19. The Cameos - Merry Christmas
20. Kitty & The La-Fetts - Christmas Letter
21. The Five Keys - Every Heart Is Home At Christmas
22. The ls - Happy Holiday
23. The Dipper's Quintet - It's Almost Christmas
24. Debbie & The Darnels - Santa Teach Me To Dance
25. The Ames Brothers - Winter's Here Again
26. George Grant & The Castelles - At Christmas Time
27. The Marshalls - Mr.Santa's Boogie
28. The Voices - Santa Claus Baby
29. The Ebonaires - Love For Christmas
30. The Statues - White Christmas

http://rapidshare.com/files/6498917/ADCP1.zip.html

+++++








Various Artists - A Popcorn Christmas


Tracklist:

01. Milton Delugg - Hooray For Santa Claus (With Intro)
02. Valerie Masters - Christmas Calling
03. Eddie Dunstedter - Greensleeves (Speed Up)
04. Dean Martin - A Marshmallow World
05. Bobby Vee - A Not So Merry Christmas
06. Billy May & His Orchestra - Rudolph, The Red-Nosed Reindeer
07. Hugo Winterhaller - The Christmas Cha Cha Song
08. Johnny Preston - New Baby For Christmas
09. Little Eva - I Wish You A Merry Christmas
10. Millie Small - I've Fallen In Love With A Snowman
11. Paul Anka - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus
12. The Drifters - White Christmas
13. The Four Seasons - Santa Claus Is Coming To Town
14. The Peter Wood Singers - A Ride On Santa's Sleigh
15. The Gems - Love For Christmas
16. Jim Nabors - Go Tell It On The Mountain
17. Ray Anthony - Christmas Kisses
18. The Glad Singers - Good King Wenceslas
19. Nathianiel Meyer - Mr Santa Claus
20. Brenda Lee - Christmas Will Be Just Another Lonely Day
21. Jan Bradley - Xmas Time
22. Carla Thomas - Gee Whiz, It's Christmas
23. Brook Benton - You're All I Want For Christmas
24. The Hollyridge Strings - Santa's Got A Brand New Bag
25. Billy Beau - Santa's Coffee
26. The Miracles - Christmas Everyday
27. June Van Harvie - Natividad
28. Reuben Andreson - Christmas Time Again
29. The Playboys - The Night Before Christmas
30. Lloyd Glenn - Sleigh Ride.mp3

Download links part 1 & 2:
http://rapidshare.com/files/8533697/APC1.zip.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/8534587/APC2.zip.html
​​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Various Artists - A Jamaican Christmas






Tracklist:

01. Bunny & Skully - White Christmas
02. The Rhythm Aces - C-H-R-I-S-T-M-A-S
03. Sir Jablonski & Group - Merry Christmas Day
04. Desmond Dekker And The Aces - Christmas Day
05. Frank Cosmo - Merry Christmas
06. Frank Cosmo - Greetings From Beverley's
07. The Granville Williams Orchest - Santa Claus Is Ska-Ing To Town
08. The Maytals - Christmas Feeling Ska
09. The Wailers - Sound The Trumpet.mp3
10. The Heptones - Christmas Time Is Here
11. The Kingstonians - Merry Christmas
12. Owen Gray - Collins Greetings
13. The Ethiopians - Ding Dong Bell
14. Brent Dowe - Christmas In Jamaica
15. Half Pint - Christmas Vibes
16. Charley Fresh - Sunshine On Christmas Day
17. Doreen Schaffer - Wishing You A Merry Christmas
18. Al & The Vibrators - Merry Christmas
19. The Silvertones - Bling Bling Christmas
20. Hopeton And Prime - Place On Earth
21. Alton Ellis - Christmas Coming
22. Sugar Minott - Christmas Jamboree
23. Charley Fresh - Jam Down Christmas
24. Horace Andy - Christmas Time
25. King Stitt - Christmas Tree
26. Sugar Minott - Merry Christmas

Download Link: http://rapidshare.com/files/7669459/AJC.zip.html

++++++






Various Artists - A Doowop Christmas Pt. 2

Tracklist: 

01. The Cadillacs - Rudolph, The Red Nosed Reindeer
02. Bill Darnel & The Smith Brothers - (We Wanna See) Santa Do The Mambo
03. The Enchanters - Mambo Santa Mambo
04. The Four Imperials - Santa's Got A Coupe De Ville
05. The Trashmen - Dancin' With Santa
06. The Penguins - Jingle Jangle
07. Bubber Johnson & Group. - Let's Make Every Day A Christmas Day
08. The Orioles - (It's Gonna Be A) Lonely Christmas
09. The Drifters - I Remember Christmas
10. The Marquees - Santa Done Got Hip
11. The Rhythm Kings - Christmas Is Coming At Last
12. The Stompers - Stomping Round The Christmas Tree
13. The Uniques - Merry Christmas Darling
14. The Moonglows - Hey Santa Claus
15. The Motivations - The Christmas Spirit
16. Frankie Lymon - It's Christmas Once Again
17. The Jaynells - I'll Stay Home
18. The Voices - Santa Claus Boogie
19. The C-Quents - All I Want For Christmas Is You
20. Barry & The Highlights - Christmas Bell Rock
21. Gerry & The Gems - I Remember (Christmas)
22. The Del-Jays - Christmas Time Angel
23. The Youngsters - Christmas In Jail
24. The Hepsters - Rockin' & Rollin' With Santa Claus
25. Marvin & The Chirps - I'll Miss You This Christmas
26. The Monterays - Santa Has Gained More Weight
27. The Robins - Have A Merry Christmas
28. The La-Fets - A Christmas Letter
29. The Falcons - Can This Be Christmas
30. The Ravens - White Christmas

Download link: http://rapidshare.com/files/6837045/ADCP2.zip.html

++++++++







GUIDEPOSTS "TREASURY OF CHRISTMAS

http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=TQ0XWD75

+++++


THE ROGER WHITTAKER CHRISTMAS ALBUM" (AKA "A TIME FOR PEACE"):








http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M4B9T3WH

++++

SUPER HEROES CHRISTMAS LP POWER RECORDS/PETER PAN #8199:










http://www.megaupload.com/?d=588NN54X
++++






"BLACKWOOD BROTHERS/STATESMEN QUARTET CHRISTMAS LP"

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3E3BAFQQ

++++
THE CARPENTERS CHRISTMAS PORTRAIT" LP:










http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QFN6D560
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

MICKEY'S CHRISTMAS CAROL READ ALONG





http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SHQ2WDHP
++++
DISNEY'S "THE SOUNDS OF CHRISTMAS" LP:





http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SF3LXECN
++++
HANNA BARBERA CHRISTMAS MUSIC






http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CS4PNFEG

+++++++

SCOOBY-DOO CHRISTMAS STORIES











http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HGIXCM0R

++++++

PAC-MAN CHRISTMAS ALBUM:











http://sharebee.com/793c43c4

++++++

CAPTAIN KANGAROO - "NUTCRACKER SUITE":







http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X7BCNBV6

++++++

FROSTY'S WINTER WONDERLAND":











http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3TQP9Y13


+++++






MONSTER CHRISTMAS MASH":

http://rs14.rapidshare.com/files/877...rChristmas.rar

++++++
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*FIRESTONE PRESENTS YOUR FAVORITE CHRISTMAS MUSIC VOLUME 6":






**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5DD9YY7Y*
*++++++

"THE SPIRIT OF CHRISTMAS" FROM JC PENNEY:






**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7F09VUFU*

*+++++++
"THE GIFT OF CHRISTMAS" FROM BIG N (LATER THEY SOLD OUT TO K-MART):






**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DJPNBV7X*

*+++++

MANNHEIM STEAMROLLER CHRISTMAS SONG":






**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FXY4U1HT*
*++++++

"MANNHEIM STEAMROLLER CHRISTMAS LIVE":







**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AEKCU3Y5*

*++++++
TIS THE SEASON" FROM HALLMARK WITH VINCE GILL & OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN:












**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SC53OPFS*

*+++++++++

JOHNNY CASH "CLASSIC CHRISTMAS":







**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QUR2OKES*
*++++
THE DRIFTERS CHRISTMAS ALBUM":






**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HTU8DS99*
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++++++++++
Gloria Estefan - Christmas Through Your Eyes 1993











**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X9T73NKL*

*++++++++++*

​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

VA - Think Global World Christmas – 2007 









http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=6NMSIFM8 
+++++++++
Bandari - Snow In Winter – 1999 





CD 1

01. Queen - “Thank God It’s Christmas
02. Wham! - “Last Christmas”
03. Drengene fra Angora - “Jul I Angora”
04. Mel & Kim - “Rockin’ Around The Christmas Tree”
05. Stweart Stardust med flere - “Jul Paa Vesterbro”
06. Julie & Martin Brygmann - Jesus & Josefine”
07. Cliff Richard - “Mistletoe & Wine”
08. Juice/S.O.A.P./Christina/Remee - “Let Love Be Love”
09. Bing Crosby - “White Christmas”
10. Slade - “Merry Xmas Everybody”
11. Gasolin - “Endelig Jul Igen
12. Kylie Minogue - “Santa Baby”
13. Boney M - “Mary’s Boy Child”
14. Lars Lilholt - “Lad Hulen Vare Laenge”
15. Elton John - “Step Into Christmas”
16. Diskofil - “Til Julebal I Nissebal” (Bodil Kjaers Plagiat Mix)
17. Martin Brygmann - “Lokes Rapsody”
18. Diana Ross & The Supremes - “Santa Claus Is Coming To Town”
19. Gnags - “Godt Nytaar”

CD 2

01. Band Aid - “Do They Know It’s Christmas Time”
02. Soes Fenger & Thomas Helmig - “Naar Sneen Falder”
03. Paul McCartney - “Wonderful Christmastime”
04. MC Einar - “Jul Det’ Cool”
05. Otto Brandenburg - “Soeren Banjomus”
06. Stig Rossen - “Du Loefter Mig”
07. Henning Stærk - “Blue Christmas”
08. Flemming “Bamse” Joergensen - “Jul Paa Vimmersvej”
09. Erasure - “She Won’t Be Home”
10. Martin Brygmann & Sarah West - “Jul I Valhal”
11. Cartoons - “Santa Claus Is Coming To Town”
12. Gasolin - “Dejlig Er Jorden”
13. Shakin’ Stevens - “Merry Christmas Everyone”
14. Monrad & Rislund - “Jul Igen” (Remix)
15. Cliff Richard - “21st Century Christmas”
16. Elvis Presley - “I’ll Be Home For Christmas”
17. José Feliciano - “Feliz Navidad”
18. Bossen & Bumsen - “Op Te’ Jul”
19. ABBA - “Happy New Year”








http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=DRBA70UF 
+​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*Motown Legends - A Christmas Gift - 1995 





Motown Legends - A Christmas Gift - 1995

01. Frosty The Snowman - Jackson 5 
02. A Warm Little Home On The Hill - Stevie Wonder 
03. Joy To The World - Diana Ross & The Supremes 
04. Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer - The Temptations 
05. Ave Maria - Stevie Wonder 
06. Little Bright Star - Diana Ross & The Supremes 
07. Deck The Halls/Bring A Torch Jeanette, Isabella - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles 
08. Silent Night - The Temptations 
09. My Favorite Things - Diana Ross & The Supremes 
10. Give Love On Christmas Day - Jackson 5 

**http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=KAS6025Q** 

++++++++

Wynton Marsalis - Crescent City Christmas Card – 1989 











**http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=YHYMCWVG** 

+++++











**http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=BPXQ8QFV** 

+++++++++

Songs 4 Worship-Christmas - 2001 - CD1






**http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=95BOWQXO*
*++++

VA - Songs 4 Worship-Christmas - 2001 - CD2






**http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=P30W0QKN** 

++++++*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*The Isley Brothers (Featuring Ronald Isley) - I'll Be Home for Christmas 2007











160kbps The Isley Brothers - I'll Be Home for Christmas 52mb

**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OLATZJ9P*

*++++++++
Corrinne May - The Gift 2006





01. Silent Night
02. Hark! The Herald Angels Sing
03. Joy to the World
04. Angels We Have Heard on High
05. The Answer
06. What Child Is This?
07. Away in a Manger
08. Be Thou My Vision
09. O Come All Ye Faithful
10. O Come, O Come, Emmanuel
11. Hail Mary

**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MHNXUJTG*

*+++++++
Christmas del Mar (2007)





**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BQ0EH5JO*

*+++++++
Special Christmas Music - 2006 






VA - Special Christmas Music - 2006 - Part 1:
**http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=A31FB6C5*

*VA - Special Christmas Music - 2006 - Part 2:
**http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=D8DUDPV8** 

+++++++++++++
The Cheetah Girls - Cheetah-licious Christmas – 2005 










**http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=LTRFY3B5* 
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*Hall and Oates - Home for Christmas 2006





**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=34BO6REB*
*++++++
Smooth Jazz Christmas - 2007 










VA - Smooth Jazz Christmas - 2007 - Part 1:
**http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=H6H2W5C0*

*VA - Smooth Jazz Christmas - 2007 - Part 2:
**http://www.megaupload.com/vn/?d=EXTUHMVD** 

++++++++++++++++
Olivia Newton-John - Christmas Wish 2007










**http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=CIKMM783*

*++++++
Diana Ross & The Supremes - Merry Christmas – 2003 










**http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=T03LXGA7*
*+++++++*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*Kenny G - Wishes - A Holiday Album – 2002 










**http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=RUUJB76W*

*+++++++
VA Wonderful Christmas 2007 





01 Lionel Richie-Silent Night
02 Jesse Powell-O Holly Night
03 The Pussycat Dolls-Santa Baby
04 Boyz II Men-Let it Snow
05 Vanessa Williams-Do You Hear What I Hear
06 Jamie Cullum-Next Year Baby
07 Chante Moore-Christmas Morn
08 Ashanti-Time of Year
09 Gladys Knight-it Came Upon A Midnight Clear
10 Lionel Richie-Joy to the World
11 Hanson-Silent Night Medley
12 98 Degrees-Little Drummer Boy
13 Rahsaan Patterson-Christmas at My House
14 K-Ci & Jojo-Merry Christmas Baby
15 New Edition-Give Love on Christmas Day
16 Avant-Christmas Came to the Ghetto
17 Patti Labelle-That\'s What Christmas is to Me
18 Ashanti-We Wish You A Merry Christmas

**http://rapidshare.com/files/74622722...2007.part1.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/74622587...2007.part2.rar*
*++++++*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

CHRISTMAS SONGS


1. Blue Christmas - Ann & Nancy Wilson
2. Christmas All Over Again - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers
3. Christmas Is - Run D.M.C
4. Christmas Time Again – Extreme
5. I Believe In You - Sinead O'Connor
6. Jingle Bell Rock - Randy Travis
7. Merry Christmas Baby - Bonnie Raitt- Charles Brown
8. O Christmas Tree - Aretha Franklin
9. O Holy Night - Tevin Campbell
10. Please Come Home For Christmas - Jon Bon Jovi
11. Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree - Ronnie Spector
12. Santa Clause Is Coming To Town - F. Sinatra & C. Lauper
13. Silent Night - Wilson Phillips
14. Sleigh Ride - Debbie Gibson
15. The Birth Of Christ - Boyz II Men
16. The Christmas Song - Luther Vandross
17. What Child Is This - Vanessa Williams
18. What Christmas Means To Me - Paul Young
19. White Christmas - Michael Bolton

http://www.mediafire.com/?fcbf2xtmpcl

+++++


Love Was Born On Christmas Day 





LOVE WAS BORN ON CHRISTMAS DAY
Regine Velasquez

1. Believe It
2. Payapang Daigdig
3. I Dream of Christmas
4. Maybe Next Year
5. Christmas Wish
6. A Star Burns Bright At Christmas
7. Himig Pasko
8. Hold On To Your Dreams
9. Ikaw Sa Paskong Ito
10. Love Was Born On Christmas Day

http://rapidshare.com/files/58291143..._born.rar.html

Password: purpleskyz​


++++++​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح معكم لسه بكمل الشريط  وبرده ححط كلمة

+++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين +++
عشان الادراة تعرف انها مش مكرره ومحدش يحذفها نى حضع فيها شريط جديده وصله من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطئ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين +++*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين +++*
* احبك يا قوتى *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين +++*
*احبك يا من صلبت عنى *​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------

